# Angelina Jolie gave birth to twins



## Mo6ius (Jul 13, 2008)

1 boy and 1 girl, Knox Leon Jolie-Pitt, and Vivienne Marcheline Jolie-Pitt, 5.03 lbs. and 5 lbs., respectively.

That's just amazing. Brangelina are so lucky. Congratulations to them! I really like the little girl's name, not much for the boy's though.

The Associated Press: Doctor: Angelina Jolie gives birth to twins


----------



## florabundance (Jul 13, 2008)

aww congrats to her and brad. i love their names.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

i love the names too! they don't do anything really weird let's say like naming them fruit and whatnot. but they don't go with "normal" common names. 

Shiloh, Knox, Vivienne, Zahara, Maddox, Pax.

All unique names. The way they've grown their family so fast would make someone like me with no funds for nannies probably nuts!

I do like how she honored her mother with the newest little girl.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to them. I really like her mother's name. Maybe because my name is close to it.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 13, 2008)

I also like the baby girl's name as well. I hope we don't have to wait as long to see what they look like as we did with Shiloh!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so happy for them! I wonder if they will have adopt more children.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to her!! but gosh 6 children all under the age of 7... how do u control them all!!! when do you sleep???


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Congrats to her!! but gosh 6 children all under the age of 7... how do u control them all!!! when do you sleep???_

 
Lot's of Nanny's, I guess...

Wow, that's a lot of children...


----------



## Kuuipo (Jul 14, 2008)

Angelina and Brad......with those genes, its not a bad thing to perpetuate them at all..............


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i love the names too! they don't do anything really weird let's say like naming them fruit and whatnot. but they don't go with "normal" common names. 

Shiloh, Knox, Vivienne, Zahara, Maddox, Pax.

All unique names._

 

i agree, it's nice cos they all have special names without being stupid (apple martin-paltrow comes to mind, come onnnn) they have good taste

jesus! they have 6 children now, all really young, good luck to them!!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't like the name Knox. Sounds like a cooking ingredient. Knox, Pax, Maddox..... :/

I wager she was artificially inseminated. She's not the youngest anymore, and was really underweight last year, and now has twins. Kind of all pointers that could lead to the opinion that it was a "medically helped" pregnancy. Nothing wrong with that, just my own thoughts.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think 32 or 33 (I'm not sure which she is?) is too old to get pregnant naturally...but the twins and underweight thing do make my eyebrow quirk.


----------



## user79 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah it's def not considered "old" anymore in our society to have children well into the 30s, but biologically, it does get more difficult for women at that age, with some not as much of course, even if they feel physically fit otherwise. Even if it's not artificial insemination, a lot of women have to resort to other hormone treatments to help with pregnancy. Again, I'm not saying it's wrong at all, I just think that prob a lot of celebs use this kind of medical help, but don't speak about it. I guess they would prefer their privacy on such matters...Even JLo, she had twins, and one other celeb, I can't remember who....but having twins, triplets etc isn't that common, but is a lot more common with artificial insemination bc they implant several fertilized eggs to make sure at least one survives.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2008)

i agree

the ginger one from desperate housewives, i think is marcia cross?? she also had twin girls and she's oldish

and jennifer claimed it was a natural pregnancy but i don't really believe it

multiple pregnancies are not that common but lately we see more and more, specially among celebs... and it's all cos of medicine i'm afraid

nothing wrong with it anyway, congrats to them all!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 15, 2008)

IDK people have been having twins since before all of the medical interference, so I wouldn't jump straight to AI or hormone treatments. Now, if we see septuplets and octuplets all over the place, I'll probably jump on the bandwagon.

I really like both the names. It's funny because when I was pregnant and I didn't know the sex of the baby I had to think about names for boys and girls. "Knox" was one of my choices, except I spelled it with out the 'k'. And it's very lovely that she's honoring her mother with her new baby girl's name! So sweet.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 15, 2008)

I didnt even know she was pregnant until like last month.

But congrats


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2008)

All her kids, including the adopted ones, are beautiful and will all grow up to be attractive, I can tell.
That's one gorgeous family. Can't wait to see the twins...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish them well.  They do have a beautiful family.

Uh, did anyone notice that the boys are XXX? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apparently, she does like X's or playing Tic Tac Toe.  Hmmm.


----------



## johnnysmith (Jul 18, 2008)

Angelina and brad are good pairs...My wishes to Her Twins baby.

*************************
johnnysmith

Get more latest news about angelina jolie..visit this link..dont miss it.

Knox Leon


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 25, 2008)

According to this source, the twins were hatched from in-vitro. 

Usmagazine.com | EXCLUSIVE: Actress Angelina Jolie's Twins Conceived Through In Vitro!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 27, 2008)

Random and Off-topic: but back when Shiloh was born, she was supposed to be this super-baby to grow up and be amazingly beautiful. It just occured to me who she might look like when she's older: Glukoza (a russian pop singer... i think) I've always thought Glukoza looked like a cutesy, blonde version of Angelina Jolie.

weird but it's just a thought. :/


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

Meet Vivienne & Knox Jolie-Pitt : People.com

This is the new people cover of the twins and Angelina & Brad.  That pic of Shiloh is so cute!


----------



## lanslady (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for the link coachkitten.

OMG, adorable and gorgeous just like Shiloh was.  And even one of the babies is smiling, I think it's Knox, too cute!  I've always loved Angelina and I am so happy for her and Brad.  Such a beautiful family.  And she did name the boys like that so they all had X's at the end, didn't say why though.  I read that in some magazine, Us or People I think.


----------



## user79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Shiloh is sooooo adorable, she looks like a doll.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 4, 2008)

wow thanks for posting the link to the magazine. dang those children are so genetically blessed, shiloh is so cute! wow.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 8, 2008)

i can't believe the tabloids paid so much money for the photos. when babies are that age/size, you can imagine what they look like, it's not like they really start looking like individuals when they're straight out of the womb.

i bet they're gonna be cute little kids when they start growing up though. shiloh is a cutiepants.


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 10, 2008)

Yesterday, I ran out to buy a copy of People Magazine. 

I was oohing and ahhing over each page. Their kids and family are just too adorable! Shiloh is really growing into her looks!


----------

